# Friday's Buy...



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

These are some of my favs....I think they'll age well (Litto says these are some of the best of his line to age), planning on smoking a couple now & laying the rest down for a year or longer...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pick-up! At first, they looked HUGE, but that was just the pic


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

tasty cigar!


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet! Congrats man!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Very nice pick-up! At first, they looked HUGE, but that was just the pic


They are huge, Joey...72x11!! (Not...)


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...some pretty sticks there for sure...great pickup


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks nice. Enjoy em!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a box of DBL Corona and I've been holding on to like a pirate on gold. I only bombed one out to Mario.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

A tasy smoke for sure! Enjoy them bud!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I have a box of DBL Corona and I've been holding on to like a pirate on gold. I only bombed one out to Mario.


Hey, I've got a box of DC's too...love that size. Smart to go slow with 'em, I think that they'll only improve!

I'm buying alot of boxes these days since I think the tax may go up some, no matter what happens in Washington..if I'm wrong, still got smokes for years!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> A tasy smoke for sure! Enjoy them bud!


Thanks Lok...planning on sharing some too!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Ive seen those at the B&M a few times, they look tastey! I might have pickup a few next time I'm there.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Hey, I've got a box of DC's too...love that size. Smart to go slow with 'em, I think that they'll only improve!
> 
> I'm buying alot of boxes these days since I think the tax may go up some, no matter what happens in Washington..if I'm wrong, still got smokes for years!


Good strategy. I'd do that if I had the room.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome cigar! Pack a nice punch!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very tasty purchase!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm actually having my FIRST TONIGHT!!!! Can u imagine....??? Had a few sitting around for a while and never sparked one. I'm breaking out the one Nick gifted me!  My friend is bringing over some Blue Moon beer...not sure if it's an ale or what...he said it rocks! This should be good.

Excellent score there!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I'm actually having my FIRST TONIGHT!!!! Can u imagine....??? Had a few sitting around for a while and never sparked one. I'm breaking out the one Nick gifted me!  My friend is bringing over some Blue Moon beer...not sure if it's an ale or what...he said it rocks! This should be good.
> 
> Excellent score there!


The Bluemoon is a belgium brew, I believe. Great taste though, very smooth. Goes good with an orange slice. It should be interesting to pair it with the LFD Coronado. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn tasty looking smoke


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Mmm those are tasty....great pickup!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great selection; one of my own wishlist as well.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! I haven't tried them...but, if Litto made them the must be good!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

LouZava said:


> The Bluemoon is a belgium brew, I believe. Great taste though, very smooth. Goes good with an orange slice. It should be interesting to pair it with the LFD Coronado. Let me know how it goes.


Aye, definately put an orange slice in that Blue Moon, sounds goofy but it is awesome!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

LouZava said:


> The Bluemoon is a belgium brew, I believe. Great taste though, very smooth. Goes good with an orange slice. It should be interesting to pair it with the LFD Coronado. Let me know how it goes.


Actually it's American brewed beer.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok....had the brew last night....I will post the pics...didnt opt for the La Flor since we started with a 2 year old Camacho Diploma and the Coronado would have been too long....so we went with the Oliva V Dbl Robusto....VERY GOOD.

Did use the orange slice...my friend already knew that trick. The bottle says Belgium Brewed Wheat Ale.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ok....had the brew last night....I will post the pics...didnt opt for the La Flor since we started with a 2 year old Camacho Diploma and the Coronado would have been too long....so we went with the Oliva V Dbl Robusto....VERY GOOD.
> 
> Did use the orange slice...my friend already knew that trick. The bottle says Belgium Brewed Wheat Ale.


Blue Moon is a Belgian Style ale, but it's brewed by Coors...the Ommegang brewery in Pennsylvania brews some great Belgian-style ales in the US...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Blue Moon is a Belgian Style ale, but it's brewed by Coors...the Ommegang brewery in Pennsylvania brews some great Belgian-style ales in the US...


Thank you!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

Blue Moon is my fiancee's favorite beer, so we smoke and drink that all the time. I normally like darker beers but I've had good experiences matching it with cigars.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - those cigars look great. Have yet to have a disappointing LFD!


----------

